# blast from the past eye candy



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

Here is some eye candy from the past I thought you guys would like to see. Some Harvard clear Havanas from the 1950's. My dad used to love these things and had a ton of them in his humidor when he died. They still have a sheen to the wrappers even after 60 years and are still a great smoke, the result of being kept under the right conditions.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

That's awesome! I love seeing old cigars!


----------



## slimjim32 (Sep 16, 2010)

Wow. It always amazes me when people post pictures of really old cigars. Truly amazing


----------



## Ortiz (Feb 9, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Wow - a 60 yr old cigar... how fun would that be to smoke!!!!! Nice pics and story = TY for sharing!


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

very cool to see some older stuff showing itself!!!


----------



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

thats beautiful. enjoy smoking those!


----------



## Drifter29 (May 4, 2012)

Very cool, gotta love old smokes especially ones with great stories.


----------



## jmj_203 (Mar 16, 2011)

Thats impressive, very impressive. So have you been maintaining those for awhile now? If so how long have you been resisting the urge, and do you occasionally celebrate a special occasion and smoke one?


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Phil from Chicago said:


> very cool to see some older stuff showing itself!!!


Shawn shows himself all the time!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

longburn said:


> Here is some eye candy from the past I thought you guys would like to see. Some Harvard clear Havanas from the 1950's. My dad used to love these things and had a ton of them in his humidor when he died. They still have a sheen to the wrappers even after 60 years and are still a great smoke, the result of being kept under the right conditions.
> 
> View attachment 38207


Carl those look absolutely magnificent! There is nothing that compares with decades old cigars if they are stored properly! Even better if they are clear Havanas.

Here's a picture of a 60+ year old "blend". I'm pretty sure it was not puro, and actually, TonyBrooklyn had posted a link the other day to a site that has a full box of what I would attest, looked to be the exact same cigar. I think it was called GothamCigars and they had all sorts of ancient cigars.

Anyway, got this one from Shuckins and smoked it back on March 22nd:


----------



## psinsyd (Mar 30, 2012)

Michigan_Moose said:


> Shawn shows himself all the time!


Zing! Straight for the jugular!


----------



## psinsyd (Mar 30, 2012)

Cool pics, and nice to see cigars with a great story behind them.


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

Cool, how was it Davo? It didn't have a band on it? I agree, of the cigars I have I get an occasional cigar that has lost most of it's flavor but amazingly most of these have kept or at least changed their flavor. The ones I have mellowed over the years. There is still a pepper and leather in the background but a lot has been replaced with a sweetness, almost like a swisher sweet or other flavored cigar.



dav0 said:


> Carl those look absolutely magnificent! There is nothing that compares with decades old cigars if they are stored properly! Even better if they are clear Havanas.
> 
> Here's a picture of a 60+ year old "blend". I'm pretty sure it was not puro, and actually, TonyBrooklyn had posted a link the other day to a site that has a full box of what I would attest, looked to be the exact same cigar. I think it was called GothamCigars and they had all sorts of ancient cigars.
> 
> Anyway, got this one from Shuckins and smoked it back on March 22nd:


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi Jared, My dad was a dedicated cigar smoker and one of his favorite cigars were these Harvards. I think they are still made but now they are machine made with a paper wrapper. But when he died he still had a lot of these. I inherited his humidors and I have kept them since that time. He smoked all the puros but still had a lot of clear havanas when he died. I smoke one on occasion, sort of a thing between us I guess you could say. They still smoke very well. I've had one or two that tasted flat but they still pretty much kept their flavor profile with the pepper and leather taste changeing to a milder and sweeter version. I wish they still made them because they are an awesome smoke. I'll have to do a review some time this year on one.



jmj_203 said:


> Thats impressive, very impressive. So have you been maintaining those for awhile now? If so how long have you been resisting the urge, and do you occasionally celebrate a special occasion and smoke one?


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

longburn said:


> Cool, how was it Davo? It didn't have a band on it? I agree, of the cigars I have I get an occasional cigar that has lost most of it's flavor but amazingly most of these have kept or at least changed their flavor. The ones I have mellowed over the years. There is still a pepper and leather in the background but a lot has been replaced with a sweetness, almost like a swisher sweet or other flavored cigar.


Each and every one is SOOOO smooth, not the slightest hint of bitterness. I've only had three that were 60+ years old according to my benefactor, and only one struck me as somewhat "washed out". This one and the washed out cigar I speak of were unbanded. The third was the first I received for winning a contest here and it was a Harvester and both the cigar in the picture and the Harvester had plenty of flavor.

From what I understand, clear Havana's can still be had, but for a price between $150 and $500 depending upon the marca.

Wish I had a time machine!!!!! :smile:


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

dav0 said:


> Each and every one is SOOOO smooth, not the slightest hint of bitterness. I've only had three that were 60+ years old according to my benefactor, and only one struck me as somewhat "washed out". This one and the washed out cigar I speak of were unbanded. The third was the first I received for winning a contest here and it was a Harvester and both the cigar in the picture and the Harvester had plenty of flavor.
> 
> *From what I understand, clear Havana's can still be had, but for a price between $150 and $500 depending upon the marca*.
> 
> *Wish I had a time machine!!!!! :smile:*


*
*
Davo,

Good Lord! It's incredible what people are willing to pay for a smoke! I've found that people who enjoy things like wines, liquors, cigars, and pipes have no problem shelling out serious bucks for such an exsperience. I guess i'm pretty lucky. I couldn't go to that extreme even if I had more money than I do.As to a time machine, yeah me and you both. Wouldn't it be awesome? From what I understand after Castro took over and the government took over the tobacco farms many of the seed types once used were set to the side and the government dictated what types to use. The cigars made before 1959 are from strains that can't be had today. I think your description of "smooth" is as good a description as can be had. They do have a smoother almost sweetness to them that cigars today don't. I'm not sure if it's because of the different type of tobacco or the age. By the time I started smoking these cigars were alread well aged so I don't know how they origonally tasted.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

longburn said:


> [/B]
> Davo,
> 
> Good Lord! It's incredible what people are willing to pay for a smoke! I've found that people who enjoy things like wines, liquors, cigars, and pipes have no problem shelling out serious bucks for such an exsperience. I guess i'm pretty lucky. I couldn't go to that extreme even if I had more money than I do.As to a time machine, yeah me and you both. Wouldn't it be awesome? From what I understand after Castro took over and the government took over the tobacco farms many of the seed types once used were set to the side and the government dictated what types to use. The cigars made before 1959 are from strains that can't be had today. I think your description of "smooth" is as good a description as can be had. They do have a smoother almost sweetness to them that cigars today don't. I'm not sure if it's because of the different type of tobacco or the age. By the time I started smoking these cigars were alread well aged so I don't know how they origonally tasted.


Agreed on spending such an exhorbitant amount on a cigar. I was lucky also in so far as they were all gifts. And, had I known what folks charge, I may very well not enjoyed them as much. I only recently found out what they are selling these very old cigars for.


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

awesome! thanks for sharing!


----------



## zvan (Apr 14, 2012)

What an awesome story Carl, looks like you have some very good smokes ahead of you!


----------



## ryanbish (May 3, 2012)

Great piece of history you have there man! Enjoy!


----------

